# Home made ricotta sicilian style



## scotty (Oct 7, 2012)

I just recently found a recipe for ricotta. I selected the sicilian recipe because it doesnt require buying special additives,

1 gallon whole milk
1 qt buttermilk
1 pint heavy cream
! teaspoonof salt
No ultra pasturised products

allow ingredients to sit out over nite to get to room temp
combine ingredients and over a low heat bring the temp to 190 deg F
stir a few times during the first 15 minutes

When liquid reaches 190 deg F remove from heat and allow to sit for 1 hour 

Ladle into a cheese cloth and hang to drain for about 15 minutes


----------

